# Damage to Hymer can you recommend a repairer?



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Have very stupidly just managed to catch the rear of my off-side panel and bottom corner of the garage door and frame on a lovely big piece of angle iron! 

To say the result is not pretty is an under-statement! Panel has a nice neat 2" square wedged shaped whole in it and garage door corner - aluminium edge and edge of panel that surrounds it look like they have been gnawed by a Rottweiller. 

Can anyone recommend a good motorhome repairer in the Midlands please. 

Given the garage door is damaged and it is a Hymer, and if I want to retain the manufacturers warranty, do you think I have no choice but to use Brownhills? 

Any help, recommendations or opinions graeatlt received. 

Thanks 

Glacier


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The one and only place that I would go to is to Peter Hambilton at Preston.
Well worth the journey as he is the only real Hymer expert in the country.
Check out his website

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/index.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

I am not a Hymer owner but I can only echo what is written above. I have never heard a bad word said of the firm.

I think Jock and Rita recently ha work done there.

Russell


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Also not a Hymer owner, but friends who live in the same village have one and they would only ever use Peter.
It may be a longer drive but you will know that any work done will be done well. Good chance of a loan car but would check with them first.
Martin.


----------



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

I had interior and electrical work done on my '97 Hymer 654 at Peter's about 2yrs ago.
Not the cheapest but super value for money. 
Peter and his crew are friendly, highly skilled meticulous craftsmen and motorhome enthusiasts who take real pride in thier work
Well worth the journey. My job took a couple of days and I stayed on a nearby cc overnight.
Highly recommended


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I can only echo the comments above, following our crash in Spain Peter replaced the whole side skin on our Hymer which was a major job in itself apart from all the other damage. Perfect job, looks like new and the painters he uses are also perfectionists so a good job all round.
Cheers Sid


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Ditto to all the above.

Ian


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for what is obviously a unanimous answer.


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

this hambilton is god stuff everywhere puzzles me i went up there for a couple overpriced parts and crashed the front of my van into a bush with a brick wall hidden under it and the attitude was like its only a ninety three big deal


----------



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yalnif
Please define (ninety three big deal)


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

1992 i hit the bush at there entrance i thought the attitude would have been different if it was new one guy wasnt to bad but he said he just worked there she didnt give a damn and then nearly over charged me


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I do have trouble understanding your posts yalnif - is English not your first language? Did you mean that they overcharged you for running into their entrance post?

Greenie


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

for the parts i had gone for. The indicator i smashed on her bush i replaced at the much nicer motorhomes r us when she said what they cost


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

yalnif said:


> for the parts i had gone for. The indicator i smashed on her bush i replaced at the much nicer motorhomes r us when she said what they cost


I had a small job done at Hambiltons and I came away very impressed with their knowledge and their price for the job that they did for me was very good (low cost)
By the way, I believe that motorhomes r us have closed down or moved, and their prices were also good


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have just a month ago had a deep dent 5 feet long repaired in my Hymer 544. I considered using Hambilton as they have a good reputation, but did not for 2 reasons. They are a good distance from me (I live in Hertfordshire) and they do not do the painting themselves but use a local and pretty busy guy (busy because he is good no doubt). In the event I used a small and well regarded coachbuilder a mile or so from me, and he did an excellent job, which included a complete respray of the entire offside, and replacement of all the decals, aluminium skirts and other trim. I was glad I used a local guy as I found it useful to be able to discuss various issues on site as the job progressed. You do not need to use the repairer your insurer suggests, and any reputable coachworks can source parts directly from Hymer Preston ( still owned by Brownhills I think ) or even from Germany if cheaper,according to posters elsewhere on this site. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

I had a 20foot dent on my Hymer b544 which was repaired by 77 Motors in Newark, they did an excellant job. They are in Newark just down the road from Brownhills, tele no 01636 706 682


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hhi ned,
reckon he means that his 'van is a 1993 model, therefore at 15yrs old it doesn't matter. the fact that someone 'hid' a wall under a bush and had the temerity to allow him to drive into it is beyond the pale :roll: :wink: . i reckon hambiltons hourly rate is quite reasonable in this day and age


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*possible ???*

perhaps you have insurance cover ,
i am covered by my home contents and lloyds tsb, did you say it is 2 inches ? 
if it is you can put a patch on it , you can buy from hymer hymer patch,s of the same texture and blend it in with hymer color , just a thought i have a patch on my 700 hymer and did the same with it . can hardly see it , 
the insurance is just a thought , but it is possible ,

all the very best , denton.


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I also had some bodywork repairs to my Hymer carried out by 77 motors. Very pleased with the result.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Hymer*



Rapide561 said:


> I think Jock and Rita recently ha work done there.
> 
> Russell


Yep, we certainly did, and it was typical Hymer work, *common only to certain models. *Peter Hambilton identified the problem over the phone, before I even finished explaining about it.
A two day job, with an overnight stop on a nearby C&CC CS, and free car hire if needed.
Excellent service, and the work professionally carried out. Not cheap, but a quality job done, with mods carried out to prevent future repairs to the same area. Having heard some horror stories re Hymer repairs, I wouldn't trust anyone else to do the job, even though, it cost us the best part of £80.00 on fuel.

Jock.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have said it before and I will say it again.

HYMER UK at Preston did a fantastic job repairing the (my stupid carelessness) damage to my VAN.

I simply cannot even detect that it was ever damaged and repaired.


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

Hi, We are about 2 hours away at Motorhomes Repaired and qualified to carry out your repair. For more information visit www.motorhomesrepaired.co.uk to learn more about us and ask us any questions. You could also send us pics at [email protected] so we can estimate it for you.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Started to put things in motion with Peter at Hambilton Engineering Ltd. 

So far everything positive that has been said about them has proved entirely true. 

Breath of fresh air versus you know who... 

Anyway for the ghouls amongst you 

:twisted: 

or just as a salutary warning to avoid barn frames with big lumps of angle iron...here's a piccy. 



Enjoy 

PS You can also play guess the estimated repair bill too!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

A. OUCH

B. Expensive.

By the time Peter and his team have finished with it, you won't notice the difference between the repair and the original bodywork.

The cost of our parts were £34 + VAT, the labour costs however were in the £000's. But as I said before, I wouldn't trust anyone else to do the work he did.

BTW, if you blink as you go down the lane, you'll miss his place. :wink:

Jock.


----------

